# Melbourne vintage airgun fayre yesterday.



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

I went to the vintage airgun fayre yesterday and bought a few bits!

I bought this old Gem style smoothbore that is known as a spoon latch Gem as the barrel release is similar in shape to s a spoon, It's also known as a T bar Gem as the other end of the latch is 'T' in shape!!










Also bought this Crosman mk2 pistol, It's been fully resealed and refinished but shoot spot on!, It has two positions on the cocking bolt, First position is low power for indoor shooting, Pull it fully forwards and it's more powerful (Put's more pressure on the hammer so it knocks the valve open a bit more and allows more gas to escape pushing the pellet faster down the barrel )









I also bought a set of 5/8" Mounts, I remembered that the old BSA's with the four short pressed out rails measured around 16mm when I measuered them some years ago, Found my old Meteor mk2 out out and they fit like a glove!! I think they were designed for BRNO guns in reality!!




























I also bought a nice old leather sling for £3 and a pocket monocular (8x21) for a couple of quid!!

The Gem gun wouldn't push a pellet out as it was so dry!! I put a few drops of 3 in 1 oil down the transfer port and it's shooting very well for such an old thing!!

John


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

Very nice! How old's the Gem?

I remember reading "Airguns and Air Pistols" many years ago. I think the Gem is mentioned in there.

Never seen one though.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Amplidyne said:


> Very nice! How old's the Gem?
> 
> I remember reading "Airguns and Air Pistols" many years ago. I think the Gem is mentioned in there.
> 
> Never seen one though.


 Hi

I think they were produced between around 1880 and 1930 :thumbsup:

I've not seen one like the one above with the stock held by two bolts through the action, I googled them and only found one that had been auctioned..

They're normally long bolts that go through the stock from the butt end!

Like this!!










I started cleaning the rusty one up, It came with no stock but I found one at Melbourne last year very cheap!!
















Had a go at reblueing using cold blue liquid, It wasn't very successful!!










John


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

I've never had much luck with cold blue either.

I don't mess with air rifles as much as I should. I only use them for plinking and a bit of target really. I've got one of those self resetting targets.

Nothing really interesting as far as the rifles go though. A Mark II Webley Hawk I rebuilt a couple of years back with o-rings instead of the plastic piston rings.

And a Cometa Fenix I bought a few years back.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Amplidyne said:


> I've never had much luck with cold blue either.
> 
> I don't mess with air rifles as much as I should. I only use them for plinking and a bit of target really. I've got one of those self resetting targets.
> 
> ...


 I have 156 at the moment plus some 'Projects'!!

John


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

156 ?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Amplidyne said:


> 156 ?


 'Fraid so 

Here's some of them..










And some little ones..










A few of my Faves..









































































And a few projects..










John :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hell of a collection John and some real beauties in amoungst them .


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

I was thinking "What the heck's a 156?" 

Great collection there John!

Some very nice rifles and pistols there.

I can see an Original 50 I think?

I had one as a teenager.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Amplidyne said:


> I was thinking "What the heck's a 156?"
> 
> Great collection there John!
> 
> ...


 You do indeed!!

I have three and another one in bits!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Very good show.! i am working on a 1920s German spring rifle that was made in the same factory that made U - boats. i'll try to remember the name


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

johnbaz said:


> You do indeed!!
> 
> I have three and another one in bits!
> 
> ...


 Mine was like the one in the middle (I think).

Ribbed alloy trigger, solid underlever, and four selectable foresights?

It's the earlier type isn't it?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow that's quite a collection! I remember shooting model planes with an air pistol (no idea of make/model) when I was a young(er) lad!

What are the 2 black ones with telescopic sights (about 9th photo down)? They look quite interesting - do they have silencers? - a bit military/sten gun looking


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Amplidyne said:


> Mine was like the one in the middle (I think).
> 
> Ribbed alloy trigger, solid underlever, and four selectable foresights?
> 
> It's the earlier type isn't it?


 The trigger on the gun originally was a type of plastic similar to Bakalite, It had snapped, It took me two years to find the aluminium blade!! :yes:

This is the three ball sear trigger on the 50- It's a bit of a sod to rebuild!! 












pauluspaolo said:


> Wow that's quite a collection! I remember shooting model planes with an air pistol (no idea of make/model) when I was a young(er) lad!
> 
> What are the 2 black ones with telescopic sights (about 9th photo down)? They look quite interesting - do they have silencers? - a bit military/sten gun looking


 Hi Paul

They're Gunpower Stealths, They're pre charnged pneumatics, The shoulder stock is an air tank that is filled with compressed air to 200 bar (2,900psi) They're both moderated but the longer one is aftermarket and makes the gun silent apart from the thud of the hammer knocking the valve open!, It needs very thin rubber glueing to the valve face to overcome the thud!!

They're take down rifles and should come in a bag similar to a laptop case..









I only have the one though so the other goes in to a Swiss Arms tactical case (Just because I got it cheap at the bootsale!!)..

Here's a Mk1,Mk2 and a mk3 Webley..










And a couple of ShinSung Career lever actions..










Diana mod52..










Webley Raider 2 PCP










Daystate Huntsman mk1 PCP










Top- BSA Buccaneer

Bott- BSA Ultra Multi (10shot MMC) PCP










BSA S10 PCP










Brocock HUnter PCP










John


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Where do you start when you want to shoot one. That's a whole "gun shops" worth. Some very nice pieces. I've owned several my self over the years growing up but non recently. I had (not all at the same time) a BSA meteor, BSA Airsporter, ASI Magnum, Weihrauch HW77K?, BSA Scorpion, Webley Tempest and Hurricane, I loved both of these and as I remember the Hurricane weighed a ton. Usual kids stuff like the GAT gun, and the Diana SP50. I wish I still had them now looking at your collection. Some nice axes on the wall in the background also.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I joined a local club but i've not been in over a year!!  I'll have to make the effort as it's £50 a year subs!!

You've owned some nice stuff in theat list :notworthy:

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

johnbaz said:


> The trigger on the gun originally was a type of plastic similar to Bakalite, It had snapped, It took me two years to find the aluminium blade!! :yes:
> 
> This is the three ball sear trigger on the 50- It's a bit of a sod to rebuild!!


 Yes I remember pulling the trigger mechanism apart when I rebuilt the one I had and oiled the stock. I did manage to get it back together!

More recently I did the one on the Cometa. Not bad as standard, but I felt it could be improved. Well I improved it a bit, but the mechanism is fiddly!


----------

